# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  What are you eating right now?

## andynap

Had duck breast and roasted fingerling potatoes with a glass or 2 of Cotes de Rhone a salad of endive and frisee with aged balsamic vinegar and EV Olive Oil followed by a snifter of Mazzetti grappa.

----------


## MIke R

right now I am eating the last of the gingerbread house

earlier I had sauteed eggplant, cauliflower, peppers and carrots over rice, with oriental spices.... with a glass of Malbec

----------


## andynap

I have cauliflower in the waiting- my mom used to boil the cauliflower and bow tie pasta and drain them and then saute garlic in oil and then add the cauliflower and pasta add a little pasta water and done. It was a meatless Friday when there was such a thing.

----------


## MIke R

you know how I like to do cauliflower??

cut the florets off....dip them in an egg/olive oil wash...roll them in seasoned panko....

bake em in an oven at 350 for an hour...

salt and pepper to taste when they come out

----------


## andynap

When I was doing the South Beach diet I did mashed cauliflower- it's really good with butter and grated cheese- almost like mashed potatoes

----------


## Grey

I like this thread!  Pumpkin cake with cream cheese frosting.

----------


## bto

Mike, that sounds good.  

Cauliflower is my favorite veggie....I always make it the same way....sprinkle the florets with a little EVOO and add some shallots, roast it for 15 at 450, then sea salt and pepper....yum!!

I did make a killer veggie soup tonight....carrots, zucchini, onion, tomatoes, celery, white corn, spinach and lots of fresh herbs....really tasty on this cold winter's eve.

----------


## Rosemary

WOW! That sounds delicious. A great mix.

----------


## KevinS

I had some of my homemade meat sauce, pasta,  and a garden salad for dinner.  Comfort food.

----------


## Voosh

Leftovers from too many holiday treats. Yummm. 

Beef tips, some exotic cauliflower dish, smoked salmon, fresh real sausage, cabbage soup, fresh gazpacho... Kathy makes these refried boogies taste so fresh and new.  

I do know how to change the settings on the stove, when asked. Outdoor grill is my territory. It works for us.

----------


## MIke R

honey greek yogurt, plain oatmeal, coffee and juice

----------


## andynap

Me too- Fage Greek yogurt with a tablespoon of Blue Agae sweetener and sugarless apriocot preserves.

----------


## MIke R

I put a dash of cinnamon in it...helps with blood sugar levels...then a splash of maple syrup in the oatmeal

I miss my mornings of pork roll egg and cheese on a hard roll...LOL

----------


## Dennis

Honey Nut Cheerios, sliced banana, drizzle of Andy's Blue Agave sweetner.

----------


## andynap

Just had a Think Thin Chunky Peanut Butter power bar- zero sugar, 20g protein.

----------


## amyb

A basket of mini pastries from Petite Colombe

----------


## Theresa

> A basket of mini pastries from Petite Colombe



Amy wins.

----------


## MIke R

however,she doesn't win the lipids contest....LMAO

----------


## amyb

I am laughing too-Thanks Theresa for this chuckle

----------


## Grey

I had a Fage yogurt this morning too--with a tsp of mixed berry preserves and fresh blueberries.   Do you think Fage it would be a good substitute for sour cream in dips?

----------


## andynap

I would add a little lemon juice to the Fage.

----------


## bto

I don't know, but Fage yogurt has to be the best yogurt ever....I used to always have an abundance of it until hubby discovered it, lol.

Breakfast this morning....Oat Bran with cranberries and toasted walnuts with a splash of coconut, not the best for my high LDL, I know.

----------


## MIke R

I like Chobani yogurt...honey flavored

----------


## andynap

Fage has honey flavored too but I like to control what I put on it. Fage also comes in 0, 2 and 5 percent fat.

----------


## GramChop

> A basket of mini pastries from Petite Colombe



Knife....in.....heart......UGH!

----------


## andynap

Lunch is poached salmon with dill sauce, steamed carrots and broccoli and Vanilla Zero Coke

----------


## bto

Sounds good and healthy, Andy...except the coke, lol.  Mine is leftover soup.  Salmon I could eat daily.

----------


## andynap

The coke is no sugar- not healthy?

----------


## JEK

Artificial sweeteners are not good for you.  Many studies.

----------


## andynap

Depends how much and what kind. Minimal amounts better than any kind of sugar.

----------


## amyb

Lunch-a jar of plain yogurt!

3 points.

----------


## GramChop

> Lunch-a jar of *plain* yogurt!
> 
> 3 points.



...not vanille? In the cute little glass jars?

----------


## amyb

Nope-it was just plain in the cute little glass jar

----------


## GramChop

Since you've eaten so well this afternoon, I highly recommend you enjoy a bit of profiterole this evening, my dear!

----------


## andynap

So tonght's dinner was 5 days in the making- or in the marinade I should say. We had Sauerbraten and Spatzle (German Noodles)- wonderful with a glass of malbec. Grappa will follow.

----------


## MIke R

I love saurbraten.

been on the run all day and right up til now

no dinner...just picking all day

----------


## bto

Andy, it's not that it's unhealthy, although I don't think any of the artificial sweeteners are good for you, I just can't bear the taste of "diet" sodas...plus they're supposed to be loaded with sodium, aren't they?  If I'm indulging in soda, it will be the regular stuff.

Try some green tea instead...many more benefits than soda.

----------


## andynap

Bev- there are 35 mgs of sodium in the diet coke I drink. That's not a lot.

----------


## MIke R

soda of all kind is banned in this house...

water...juice...or skim milk

----------


## andynap

I understand completely. Had my Honeynut Cheerios/skim milk this am.

----------


## MIke R

had my egg white on a toasted multigrain low fat thomas english muffin


yuck!

----------


## andynap

I think you are allowed a yolk once in a while.

----------


## Grey

I had one of these Liberte Six Grain yogurts http://www.liberteyogourt.com/six-grains.html 

and a bowl of blueberries.  Not bad but I can't stop thinking about chocolate croissants.

----------


## MIke R

> I think you are allowed a yolk once in a while.




yeah on weekends....LOL

I don't mind egg whites...I put a few drops of Tabasco Chipotle sauce and sea salt in it...its bearable

----------


## bto

LOL, you can tell which posters are watching their cholesterol on here.

----------


## MIke R

I hate it Bev....absolutely hate it...but through tests every 6 months since I got my stent, I have figured out if I am really really good all week..I can go a little nuts on the weekend, and still have great numbers when I give blood....

so I do what I gotta do....I love life too much to cut it any shorter than it already is

----------


## bto

Hey, I'm right there with you.  My numbers are in the toilet and as hard as I try, nothing seems to help....diet or exercise...but I keep trying and like you, I hate it, too....especially when I like to cook!

----------


## andynap

Bev- when that happens a little Liptor helps. My numbers are as good as they can get and even with diet and exercise my genes are against me so Lipitor to the rescue.

----------


## bto

I know, Andy...after 3 years of fighting the numbers and 3 attempts at different statins (couldn't do it...got ALL the bad symptoms), my doc finally beat me down and has me on crestor....will find out soon what it's done to my ldl, if anything....such a PITA. : )

----------


## MIke R

Bev...if its in the genes?...you have to do statins...I wish exercise was the ticket because I am in far better fitness shape than the vast majority of  my age group, but it still makes no difference whatsoever....the only thing that makes a difference is Lipitor...no other statin works for me either...but when I stick to the diet I can get away with 40mg of Lipitor instead of 80mg...

----------


## GayleR

Alas, a frickin protein shake...sigh.
P.S. Fage (the best!) not sold in Canada.

----------


## Voosh

Leftover spag and sauce from last night. Kathy does it well. Beats the heck out of nuking some old pizza from who knows when. Water and fruit juices to clear the pallette - no salt, sugar or "fizzy water."

----------


## andynap

Lunch was homemade chicken soup with orzo, wheat crackers and Diet Cherry Pepsi. Banana at 3.

----------


## Rosemary

Barley and vegetable soup, warm bread, red leaf lettuce salad and a pear.  And a glass of ice cold Connecticut milk.  I love milk.

----------


## andynap

I love milk too- took a while to get used to skim but it's OK now. I had my fresh cranberry beans with sauteed spinach and garlic and a hearty salad of frisee, endive and red leaf an a balsamic vinegarette. Meatless Thursday.

----------


## MIke R

just got home from a game..

so once again..no dinner

but I am eating a tuna/salmon salad sandwich with some of those great "Food Should Taste Good" brand MulitGrain Chips that I am addicted to

----------


## Rosemary

We hope your team played well, Mike.  That sounds like a nice supper.  And Andy, we mix up the meatless meals all the time. Cranberry beans and spinach with garlic will be in our future.  And MILK!  Oh, delicious.

----------


## MIke R

46-42 winner...

and the sandwich was awesome....I make it with low fat mayo/plain yogurt, half tuna/half salmon, chopped pecans and chopped apples, chopped red pepper and celery....lots  of fresh dill, tarragon, and lemon juice

----------


## Voosh

Go Mike! (and team) 

"Kashi Go Lean" with silk milk here, with some yogurt (the real stuff, not "low-fat.") And then, a big glass of real buttermilk before I call it a night. 


Hey! "It's only food."

Luv y'all, 

V. (...-)

----------


## andynap

Shoveled some tracks on the driveway and then Fage 2% yogurt with Blue agave and 1 Centrum Silver and Fish Oil pill. The last 2 are part of my breakfast every morn.

----------


## Voosh

Each day includes an aspirin and a "Super B Complex & C" chased down by the fresh, real lemonade Kathy often makes. I know that I can't prevent some things that can nail you. Such is life. 

But, I think I might add one of those vitamins that, purportedly, help your eyesight. My Dad's life became truly miserable for him when he couldn't read anymore because macular degeneration stole his eyesight in his early 90s. Things went downhill rapidly when he couldn't read or write easily (both of which he did copiously.)

----------


## andynap

Today's lunch was 2 nice Japanese avocado rolls and a glass of skim milk. Peanuts at 3.

----------


## Voosh

No problem with healthy eating. It is good for you and can be very tasty. 

I am a firm believer in the concept of being active, within limits, to keep the juices flowing. Shoveling snow and mowing the lawn (I use a non-self-propelled push power mower on our back 40) are simple, uncomplicated ways to stay healthy. So what if I sometimes take my time with those "chores," ain't no race. I just wanna be ready for the next SBH venture and run the trails with the kids.

----------


## MIke R

clam chowder.....FRESH  cod loins broiled in lemon and butter...Rhode Island style stuffies ( stuffed spicy clams ) and a salad....

Long Trail Hibernator will be the liquid accompaniment

----------


## Rosemary

Borscht with black bread.  I like the thought of vitamins for eyesight and will check that out.  And we are big fans of the stuffie.

----------


## andynap

Cod loins? Is that the area next to the cod pubis? LMAO- it sounds like the fish store trying to change the names of everything. Small is now large and large is now extra large and extra large is now- etc. Funny.

----------


## MIke R

no..the loin is the really nice backpart of    a bigger fish which has uniform thickness which thus makes it preferred because it cooks evenly end to end...also called the "Captains Cut" up here...very popular....about a buck more a pound..and worth it

----------


## Rosemary

Sometimes sold as "Captains Loins."  I imagine because they are the nicest cut of the cod, befitting the captain. IMHO. (Thank you, Voosh.)

----------


## JEK

Not too exotic -- the thick part of a filet.

----------


## MIke R

look at the three of us answering correctly at the same time!.....the uniformity thickness of the meat is what makes it a winner

----------


## andynap

John- I know what it is and it's the filet. The ad people decided to change the names of everything to try and fool everyone into thinking it's a new item or product without stamping the word "new and improved' on it. But designating a piece if fish as the loin is silly.

----------


## andynap

> look at the three of us answering correctly at the same time!.....the uniformity thickness of the meat is what makes it a winner




You think so. When did the term loin used for fish first start? It's an ad thing. Please- of all the people- you should know better.

----------


## Rosemary

I have had trouble finding nice cod recently, and this is at multiple good fish markets.  The filets have been scrawny and smelling vaguely of...ammonia?  I wonder why?Unpleasant, ergo no cod recently for us.

----------


## MIke R

Andy..you're right..I should know better and I do...that being said, once again...the term Cod Loin has been around for as long as I have lived in New England....and thats been a long time...maybe new to your area of the world...not new at all to here.....I have been slicing loins off of big codfish to take home  for so long I cant remember when I started...tuna and striper  too

----------


## MIke R

> I have had trouble finding nice cod recently, and this is at multiple good fish markets.  The filets have been scrawny and smelling vaguely of...ammonia?  I wonder why?Unpleasant, ergo no cod recently for us.




ammonia smell is what many  fish revert to when they are old...especially skate..we actually leave the skate out in the sun to get the smell going...the lobsters prefer that for whatever reason 

run like the wind from those fish and any market who sells em

----------


## andynap

I go to the fish market and I see a big piece of cod or scrod- 1 1/2 lbs and I ask for 1 lb and say I want the fat end. No exta charge and no loin talk.

----------


## Rosemary

Oh dear.  Onward.  I remember a vivid description in "The Perfect Storm"  of young men stomping around the New Bedford or Fair Haven fish houses loining swordfish in lightening speed...

----------


## JEK

Rosé loin.

----------


## andynap

BTW- if I can smell it I don't want it.

----------


## MIke R

> I go to the fish market and I see a big piece of cod or scrod- 1 1/2 lbs and I ask for 1 lb and say I want the fat end. No exta charge and no loin talk.




there wouldnt be....the fish has to be well over 10 pounds to have loin talk...you ve gotta get the loin piece before they fillet it off a big fish....and then from the loins you get these beautiful uniformed end to end quarter sized flakes when it comes out of the oven, that fall over like dominoes when you start it with your fork....what happens is they cut the loins out of a side piece, and sell them as Captains Cut, and the tail pieces and shoulders where the ribs go through get minced and  sold as seafood chowdah meat....and then the cheeks, which are the very best part of the fish behind the gills, get taken home and never gets sold

----------


## MIke R

> Oh dear.  Onward.  I remember a vivid description in "The Perfect Storm"  of young men stomping around the New Bedford or Fair Haven fish houses loining swordfish in lightening speed...




I worked a few sword trips as a youngster and loined a few swords.....that work is  for the young, not for the old

----------


## andynap

Mike- I am talking the filet not the whole fish.

----------


## MIke R

yes  I know...so am I..

picture this


a 15/20 pound fish comes in......they fillet the side of it off...then from that fillet they separate the  area of the fillet towards the back which isn't real thick like the shoulder or tapered real thin like at the tail.....the separate piece is  all uniformed in thickness and then gets cut into as many 8-12 ounce  rectangular pieces as they can get and is sold as loin...the tail piece gets sold as regular codfish and the  shoulder gets minced and put into a chowder mix and gets sold as that

----------


## KevinS

Cheeks.  Cod Cheeks, Beef Cheeks, don't matter.  Cheeks.  Please convince everyone that you know that they are disgusting.  It will leave more for the rest of us who know better...  Like Buttahhh!

----------


## MIke R

they certainly are....which is why they never make it to market


ever have tuna cheeks>?......wow

----------


## KevinS

Nope.  

But given the opportunity, they would be Sushi On The Dock.

----------


## Rosemary

No! Tuna cheeks?  Never even occurred. Geez. Please tell.

----------


## MIke R

its even better than toro.....a small piece of meat right behind the gill....The Japanese want the head off and so never get the cheek meat...we do.....exceptional

bluefish cheeks arent bad either

----------


## andynap

Every fish has some cheeks and if you fillet your own the cheeks are excellent.
The Oyster House used to have salmon cheeks- I'll have to ask about them.

----------


## Voosh

Anyone ever try "moose muffle?" I have a great recipe. I'm duckin'. Yet, it is a goood and often forgotten part of that beast. 


Remember, I like gizzard salad and tripe also. Then there's the pig's feet aspic that is popular in parts of Europe... My doc hates when I tell him what I eat sometimes. I shrug and ask him what "my test result numbers" are. He shrugs and says "See ya next year" as he rolls his eyes and winces at what I just mentioned.  :)

----------


## andynap

Today is our 34th Anniversary- dinner tonight at Savona- Northern Italian
http://www.savonarestaurant.com/home.html

----------


## phil62

Congrats. kids!
Amy

----------


## andynap

Kids? We just happened to get married later than you 2. LOL

----------


## JEK

Congrats kids! We are coming up on 39 this March.

----------


## amyb

Our 48th anniversary is the 17th-St Patrick's Day

----------


## JEK

We are the 25th.

----------


## amyb

That's a good date too-just not as easy to remember for some of us.

Julianne and Dan are the heroes-coming up on 51 in July.

----------


## JEK

Mrs. JEK's *and* our youngest kid both share the 21st as a birthday, while not St. Paddy's Day, we have a pattern :)

----------


## Voosh

Congrats Andy and Phyl. 


What's with March? Kathy was born the day after St. Paddy's day. We got married in March. (32 years of blissful, whacky, inharmonious, harmonious years - and still pluggin' away.) Someone once told us a Pisces and Gemini could never make it work. That person is on marriage #4.

----------


## MIke R

congrats....I wont live to see that, but its not for lack of trying...LOL

----------


## JEK

> congrats....I wont love to see that but its not for lack of trying...LOL




  Dr. Freud, line one . . .

----------


## MIke R

LMAO

----------


## Grey

Andy, congratulations to you and Phyllis. I hope you enjoy a wonderful meal tonight at Savona.

----------


## MIke R

homemade pizza with roasted reds and sliced Crimini mushrooms and an egg in the middle.....with homemade chicken and rice soup

a Medoc wine

----------


## andynap

Dinner was great as usual. The place was packed and we got an envied seat on the enclosed deck. Phyl started with a glass of Letiticia Chardonnay and I had a Morellino di Scansano Sangiovese. The amuse was a beef carpaccio with baby sprouts and shaved parmignano. We split a Chanterelle Tortellini in a wild mushroom sauce- wow. Phyl had the roasted baby chicken breast and leg in a lemon sauce and I had the grouper over fennel and a tapenade. They knew it was our anniversary so we got a gratis dessert of madelines and chocolates.

----------


## MIke R

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## Rosemary

Happy anniversary!  That sounds like a lovely celebration.

----------


## rivertrash

Congratulations, Andy.  Hope today has been a good one.

----------


## KevinS

Happy Anniversary!

----------


## julianne

Happy Anniversary, Andy & Phyllis! Just got home from a lovely dinner and toasted you in absentia (as an aside it was 3 degrees as we drove into the garage!) Sounds as if you had a beautiful meal and celebration. We continue to celebrate even though we're past the magic 50 mark.
See you soon!

----------


## amyb

Nicely done Andy and Phyllis. Again, congrats.

----------


## andynap

As a post-script to last night's dinner, Phyl didn't finish her dinner- she never does- and had it wrapped to go. When they brought the bag there were 2 containers- strange but we thought maybe they added some veggies. Phyl put them in the fridge and we went to bed. This morning she opened one and it contained a half-eaten veal chop that was a $40 special last night. I wonder how the restaurant explained the missing veal chop to the customer. LOL

----------


## bto

LOL!  I always check the containers before leaving the restaurant, for that very reason.  
Happy Anniversary!

----------


## Theresa

Congratulations, Andy and Phyllis.

Savona sounds delicious!

----------


## Eve

jello with whipped cream.

Andy, I see those pills are on your packing list too.

----------


## andynap

Valentine's Day will be steamed lobsters at home with Baked stuffed potatoes and caesar salad. Tonight tho I have a hankering for pasta- so I made wide pasta noodles with Bolognese sauce- takes 3 hours for the sauce but it's worth it. The noodles are 1/2 winter wheat flour and 1/2 regular flour.

----------


## MIke R

tomorrow I have to scout a team so we went out last night and celebrated...we split PEI's in white wine and a Caesar....I had a Kobe strip steak with garlic mashed and asparagus and squash...Wendi had scallops over risotto....a really nice white chocolate cheese cake we split and cofffee...

funny thing  is today I am doing the exact same thing you are doing......over some rigatoni, but I think I am going to grill a veal chop as well for me and have less pasta...

----------


## andynap

I was told to lay off of red meat- is veal pink?? I am using beef for the bolognese but by the time it is cooked down it won't be red anymore- by a long shot- LOL

----------


## MIke R

Weekends are  red meat for me.....

but this is a mix of ground beef and veal from the local farm...very little fat content

----------


## andynap

My Marcella Hazan recipe that I have been using for 25 years is all beef. The veal would be destroyed after 3 hours.

----------


## MIke R

I dont cook it for three hours but yes I agree

----------


## Eve

I bought a juicer today in honor of Jack LaLanne.  About $5 worth of fruit made about 1/2 a cup of juice.

----------


## andynap

Funny

----------


## MIke R

> I bought a juicer today in honor of Jack LaLanne.  About $5 worth of fruit made about 1/2 a cup of juice.




through some yogurt and ice in it and make a smoothy

----------


## Eve

that is what I did.  But I justified the juicer by adding some carrot juice.
Getting faster each time.  And btw, dont put berries through a juicer

----------


## Dennis

Sunday Night.

Cold.

Raining.

Lasagna!

----------


## andynap

Nice- make your own noodles? If I am near an Italian grocery, I always stock up on homemade lasagna noodles- I can use them for a lot of things.

----------


## MIke R

> Sunday Night.
> 
> Cold.
> 
> Raining.
> 
> Lasagna!




but of course!

I was lazy yesterday....curried squash bisque and grilled  veal chops with a  salad and garlic bread

----------


## MIke R

> Nice- make your own noodles? If I am near an Italian grocery, I always stock up on homemade lasagna noodles- I can use them for a lot of things.




as a change of pace I like to do rollups with the noodles some times

----------


## Dennis

I did not make my own noodles.

Honestly, my track record with making pasta is not a winning one.

However, I've only tried a handful of times and it's been years since the last effort.

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Dennis
> 
> Sunday Night.
> 
> Cold.
> 
> Raining.
> 
> Lasagna!
> ...




That's funny- I opened the grill and had grilled veal chops last night with polenta fries and roasted peppers.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I was out in 3 degree weather, tee shirt and flannel pants, slippers, cold beer in hand, tending to the chops on the grill....I grilled an eggplant too for lunch today

----------


## andynap

I had to knock the ice off and get the cover off without ripping it. I find that if it's too cold out it takes too long to get the grill hot enough.

----------


## MIke R

I've got a 60,000 BTU Grill..that baby gets red hot no matter what

----------


## Voosh

Last night I'm cruising through a freak snowstorm (projected - one to two inches - got ten.) Kathy calls me and asks for some carryout (this flu has really banged her.) I turn around in blizzardly conditions. She wants meatloaf from Boston Market. I don't like that chain. Oh well, OK. I went inside since the the wind was howling and snow was really in your face. Half an hour later I get back to car. Had to clean it off and wait for local EMS and PD to clear up somone's fall on the ice. No problem. 

The "treat" was that they skimped on all the side dishes and the meatloaf was like shoe leather. AND, I usually can eat almost anything - heartburn at 4AM - Arrrrngh

----------


## KevinS

I cringe every time that I order meatloaf in a restaurant.  If my mother ever finds out what I sometimes pay for meatloaf...  It won't be pretty.

----------


## Voosh

I happen to like meatloaf. My wife and another fellow SBH traveler make some outstanding ones. 

On the road - I understand why ketchup was invented.

----------


## MIke R

only meatloaf I ever eat is the one I make...

----------


## JEK

I'm eating St. Barth Blend.

----------


## MIke R

so am I....

----------


## JEK

But I bet yours isn't Blender Ground :)

----------


## Voosh

> I'm eating St. Barth Blend.




Who asked you? Whatever. Enjoy - to the max! 

After that Boston Market meatloaf, Kathy says -  "You're still hittin' that Pepto? Geez."

----------


## MIke R

> But I bet yours isn't Blender Ground :)




LOL..yeah I read that...nice thinking on your feet MacGyver!

----------


## JEK

This blender is a wicked good blender.

----------


## MIke R

I have no doubts

----------


## Grey

I love meatloaf too and could use a new recipe if anyone feels like sharing.

----------


## andynap

I use this one from Pam Anderson's Perfect Recipe

Meatloaf Recipe 

I also have a Turkey meatloaf recipe that's good

----------


## MIke R

Grey..sorry I am not big on exact measurements but this is  the recipe I used when I had my little cafe in PTown....and I also use at home

1/2 pound of Ground Sirloin 85% lean
1/2 pound of Ground Pork
1/2 pound of Ground Veal
mix it all up in a big bowl..add to it..sea salt and fresh ground pepper, paprika,  finely chopped vidalia onions, garlic powder, a splash or two of Worcestershire sauce, a splash of Soy sauce, a splash of dry red wine, a splash of olive oil, a few tablespoons of ketsup or tomato sauce,couple shakes of Tabasco, two beaten eggs, and seasoned panko, a cup of shredded cheese....mix it all up good and get  it so its slightly wet but holding together well...form it into a loaf...lay three strips of  uncooked bacon over it...cook in a roasting pan( have it raised off the bottom of the pan so it doesnt sit it  any grease )  at 350, for an hour  and 15 minutes....

slice and serve with a mushroom/port wine gravy

----------


## Rosemary

That sounds good!

----------


## MotherOcean

Sudafed, benadryl and Ibuprofen with dessert being a sniff of Afrin so I can at least breath during the night. LOL

My head feels like a a huge bowling ball with no end in sight and the eyes... oh my I look like S***T to say the least. 

Still hanging on to a sense of humor and the pics posted here help too. Come on May!!

----------


## Grey

I'm going to try both recipes but I'm starting tonight with Andynap's recipe without the bacon (sad because bacon really does make everything better but we limit our bacon eating to weekend brunch).

MikeR, I didn't know you ran a restaurant.  How many careers have you had???

----------


## MIke R

Grey...Wendi and I opened a little cafe in the west end of P Town on the harbor, right across the street from where we lived...it became available due to a divorce settlement of the couple who previously ran it.....with no experience whatsoever we said "screw it lets give it a go"...very small place with a few tables and chairs..... our business took off  like a rocket ship and we eventually morphed into a catering business and made the storefront take out only....we would have never left it...we absolutely loved the business....but the owner of the building died and his kids told us no more renting the space, and slapped an obscenely high price tag on the place, and very sadly we walked away, as our retail shops in ski country were starting to take hold then, and we couldn't risk getting in over our heads with a high mortgage on the cafe

as to the careers...I have taken the road less traveled with no regrets whatsoever...and I aint done...looking at some new ideas now which would  be yet another direction

----------


## andynap

> I'm going to try both recipes but I'm starting tonight with Andynap's recipe without the bacon (sad because bacon really does make everything better but we limit our bacon eating to weekend brunch).
> 
> MikeR, I didn't know you ran a restaurant.  How many careers have you had???




You can use Turkey bacon too.

BTW- we had dinner last night at my son's house- no one would say what we were having so lo and behold here was my brother making gnocchis, rolling them out and flipping them. Get him- my DIL made the gravy. Exellent dinner. He made them with potatoes- traditional- I make them with homemade ricotta cheese. Mine are lighter- LOL

----------


## JEK

> MikeR, I didn't know you ran a restaurant.  How many careers have you had???



Dennis has documented the timeline. Mike was very precocious.

----------


## MIke R

if you take today right now as an example, I have four completely unrelated  and vastly different jobs...part time elementary school teacher, High School basketball coach, full time bookstore/toystore/gift shop owner/operator....and seasonal fishing boat captain ( occasional whale watch boat captain)...

now times that by 40 years of employment...and voila..you got what you got!

hey...its crazy I know and not for most... but I love it...it is what it is

----------


## JEK

Woodstock, touring with Stones, discovering Springsteen and . .  . Dennis, what did I miss?

----------


## JEK

Tuna on fresh baguette and a Red Stripe.

----------


## MIke R

tour with the Stones????...LOL..when did that happen???..discover Springsteen???>.yeah me and everyone else who lived at the Jersey shore at the time...they were the freakin house band!...
Woodstock....yeah just about every kid who lived within 2 hours of the event in my age group was  there...it wasnt a big deal at all at the time...til it turned out to be what it was...

----------


## MIke R

tuna here too...on crackers...with chicken soup

now follow along

I will be shortly leaving my shop after having put in three hours of work, to go to school to teach my OutDoor Ed classes til 3....at 3 I will get in my car and go to the high school to run basketball practice til 530..leave the high school and swing back to the shops for a half hour to close up their shift and make sure the shift change goes smoothly...and then go home where I will be back here online relaxing in my chair watching hoops on TV after I ve made dinner....and in between all that I may come across  some interesting things happening which will be worth sharing..for that I apologize in advance....  :Wink:   :p  :crazy:   :Big Grin:

----------


## JEK

A life well lived, but still a work in progress :)

----------


## MIke R

> A life well lived, but still a work in progress :)




I like that!

----------


## Dennis

> Woodstock, touring with Stones, discovering Springsteen and . .  . Dennis, what did I miss?




"I've been a puppet, a pauper, a pirate,
A poet, a pawn & a king".

----------


## MIke R

"really love your peaches wanna shake you tree" works better for me....LOL

----------


## Grey

Andynap, Meatloaf was yummy even without the bacon.  MikeR, your meatloaf is up next week.

----------


## MIke R

again I apologize for no exact measurements...i simply dont cook that way...I go by feel....which I realize can produce a product that was never intended by the recipe maker...LOL

----------


## andynap

When it comes to meatloaf I can't trust myself to wing it because so much depends on moistness and taste after it bakes for 1 hour and there are too many ingredients.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I dont know..I just add the breadcrumbs and feel it..when it feels right, I stop..

----------


## Rosemary

Somewhere I read that the best chef's tools in the kitchen are his own clean hands.  And the "touch" test for meat on the grill works just fine, too.

----------


## andynap

I have been cooking so long I don't have to feel the meat on the grill anymore- I just know when it's done.

----------


## Rosemary

I've been cooking long enough that I should - I look forward to my moment.

----------


## MIke R

> I have been cooking so long I don't have to feel the meat on the grill anymore- I just know when it's done.




absolutely

----------


## andynap

I made pan fried loin pork chops tonight and knew they would be done in 5 minutes- they were perfect. I used a recipe that I saw on Americas Test Kitchen the other day- a nice rub and then dredged in flour 2x. Nicely browned.

----------


## MIke R

sadly we  are way way too busy this week to cook..leftovers til Friday...

----------


## Rosemary

I am inspired.  Thank you.  Time to work on my timing. And I will check out Americas Test Kitchen.

----------


## andynap

> sadly we  are way way too busy this week to cook..leftovers til Friday...




Better to be busy than not busy.

----------


## MIke R

no argument...

----------


## JEK

Choisy's best and Laurent's best!

----------


## MIke R

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## Voosh

Sigh. I just had a bowl of Kashi GoLean Crunchy with some low-fat yogurt and applesauce slathered over it.

----------


## MIke R

> Sigh. I just had a bowl of Kashi GoLean Crunchy .




well thats scary...that is what I am eating this very second...LOL

----------


## Voosh

LOL. 

I usually eat Kashi or oatmeal or donuts in the morning. The rest of the day - no boundaries.  

My doc crabs about my fondness for gizzard salad, tripe and other "risky" foods. I simple shrug and tell him to compare notes with me when he's my age.  :p   :Wink:  So far. So good.

----------


## Grey

You win.  I had a Greek yogurt, a banana, and Decaf coffee.

----------


## andynap

> You win.  I had a Greek yogurt, a banana, and Decaf coffee.




Actually you win too.

----------


## Dennis

> Originally Posted by Andynap
> 
> I have been cooking so long I don't have to feel the meat on the grill anymore- I just know when it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely




When I'm cooking, just prior to serving, Lisa will ask if I've tasted it. I tell her I don't have to taste it. I know it'll be good.

I'm right about 95% of the time.

----------


## Grey

I do?

----------


## andynap

> I do?




Very healthy. Croissant  only on vacation.

----------


## JEK

I am off soon for the ground chuck of the sea avec dirt apples. Full report later.

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Andynap
> ...





I do the same thing and makes Wendi absolutley  crazy

----------


## amyb

Methinks you are off to Select! Enjoy and my best wishes to Mr Marius......

----------


## JEK

No, Santa Fe for moules et frites. 29.50 a piece for the mussels. He imports 10KG every week -- enough for 21 portions.

----------


## amyb

Since I have a food allergy to mussels, enjoy mine. I should have realized that today being a  THURSDAY-moules day

----------


## andynap

> No, Santa Fe for moules et frites. 29.50 a piece for the mussels. He imports 10KG every week -- enough for 21 portions.




Ground chuck of the sea??? LeRepaire has them on Thursdays too.

----------


## andynap

Tonight I am making chorizo and scallops with leeks. Sounds strange but the combo works well especially with garlic, white wine and clam juice.

----------


## amyb

I will repost here-just sipping Albert's rhum vanille. Dinner will be meatloaf, (just a week after everyone else enjoyed it), mashed potatoes, and snow peas. Oh, and a salad to start

----------


## Voosh

> I will repost here-just sipping Albert's rhum vanille. Dinner will be meatloaf, (just a week after everyone else enjoyed it), mashed potatoes, and snow peas. Oh, and a salad to start




Now you got me hungry. That's a "breakfast of champions."   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## MIke R

> Tonight I am making chorizo and scallops with leeks. Sounds strange but the combo works well especially with garlic, white wine and clam juice.




works for me....

tonight we are very tired and not in the mood for anything elaborate..

so chicken soup with egg and acini pepe...and a from scratch mushroom pizza with an egg in the middle

----------


## andynap

I just can't take an egg on a pizza.

----------


## MIke R

we love it....I admit I  was very hesitant years ago when Wendi told me that was a tradition when she lived in France and insisted I order it that way in L'Escale...but ever since?...I'm hooked

----------


## Voosh

Always ordered a pizza with egg at the old L'Entreponte on the west side of the harbor.

----------


## andynap

Tonight I made Baja Fish Tacos with grilled Mahi Mahi in a Jalapeno Cilantro Tortilla filled with Southwestern Slaw, Chipolte Pico de Gallo and Mexican Crema. Absolutely delicious. Yuengling Light went perfectly with it.

----------


## rivertrash

Sounds good, Andy.  And it even sounds healthy!

Bon appetit!

----------


## andynap

The prep took a while but it was worth it.

----------


## Voosh

It was a long week. I'm headed home yesterday and wanted some comfort food. Stopped at my favorite Italian market - a loaf of their bread (that they supply to all the good restaurants around here,) some San Daniele Mortadella and some provolone. 

Kathy was down for the night when I got back. We're babysitting one of our granddaughters' dogs. The pups and I inhaled that yummy stuff. Tasty. I missed having some roasted peppers with feta and olive oil - that might have been more than necessary, since I needed to get some solid sleep, without being totally stuffed.

----------


## andynap

It was a lazy day today so I decided to make Fettuccine Carbonara. I bought fresh pasta sheets and rolled them thinner and cut them into Fettuccine. The sauce was a bear- chopped pancetta, garlic, chili pepper, scallions, lemon zest, lemon juice, thyme, white wine, egg yolks, fresh flat leaf parsley and Parmigiano. I haven't made this in years and it was worth the time involved. A nice Pinot Grigio went great with dinner.

----------


## MIke R

sounds great

----------


## andynap

I would have done my own pasta but I was busy cleaning the garden. I planted peas, arugula and horseradish.

----------


## MIke R

yeah we started our seed a week ago

----------


## MIke R

you got me craving mahi tacos..and there was mahi in Portland today but I asked to smell it and touch it and it didn't pass the test

----------


## andynap

No seed- outside planting. I start my seeds April 10th.

----------


## MIke R

yeah we cant do it that way..too short of a season...got to get them going inside for  maximm harvest

----------


## Grey

1/2 sandwich of smoked turkey and fontina with tarragon-shallot mayo, cress, and tomato on brioche bread with cup of Mexican two potato soup with chilpotle cream.  Delicious!

----------


## MIke R

Lean Cuisine Roasted Honey Baked Chicken and a greek yogurt and a Peligrino with lemon


not delicious

----------


## Voosh

I'm no cooking tyro. Sure, as a kid I did run the grill at a local joint. Burgers, eggs... 

Kathy handles most of those chores around here. (Very well) 

She's under the weather right now. So I picked up some goodies from my favorite Italian mart (Cantoro's) and am making some cheese "sammiches" with some Campbell's tomato soup (with _some_  extra spicing.) 

Whatever works. IMHO.

----------


## andynap

Chicken soup with Peperini

----------


## Jeanette

> 1/2 sandwich of smoked turkey and fontina with tarragon-shallot mayo, cress, and tomato on brioche bread with cup of Mexican two potato soup with chilpotle cream.  Delicious!



Trade you your lunch for my Atkins Milk Chocolate Delight Shake. Only 2g carbs!

----------


## andynap

Trying to lose weight for the island? LOL

----------


## Grey

> I'm no cooking tyro. Sure, as a kid I did run the grill at a local joint. Burgers, eggs... 
> 
> Kathy handles most of those chores around here. (Very well) 
> 
> She's under the weather right now. So I picked up some goodies from my favorite Italian mart (Cantoro's) and am making some cheese "sammiches" with some Campbell's tomato soup (with _some_  extra spicing.) 
> 
> Whatever works. IMHO.




I can't take credit for my delicious lunch.  I'm not the chef that many of you are.  From here:  http://olivesnyc.com/design/frames_html/home.html
Great little take-out place if you're looking for a quick bite in Soho.

----------


## Voosh

Oh, OK. Cheap plug for my favorite place in NW Detroit area to pick up pieces and build something. 


http://local.yahoo.com/info-16194108...market-livonia (They don't have a web site - too busy cranking out the tasties   :Wink:   )

----------


## Jeanette

> Trying to lose weight for the island? LOL



You guessed correctly! I have 72 hours to go and I am a woman determined!

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Andynap
> 
> Trying to lose weight for the island? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You guessed correctly! I have 72 hours to go and I am a woman determined!




I do the same by not drinking any wine or grappa and low carbs for 1 week. I can lose 7 lbs that way.

----------


## Jeanette

I am more ambitious. I am shooting for 15 pounds in 72 hours!  :p

----------


## Rosemary

We are home and freezing.  Bring on the baked sweet potato with mushroom sauce, spinach, and roast codfish.  I would really like one of those beers from Colorado I read about here.  Never had one, but the story was compelling.

----------


## Rosemary

It's blowing like stink.  35 degrees.  The fire and candles are ready to go.  Rum punch and Thai Halibut Curry - shallots, ginger and lime, coconut milk... in honor of our last dinner at Eddy's.

----------


## andynap

Eddy's always good. I am having shrimp with an anchovy butter sauce, sauteed spinach with garlic and oil and nice Verdicchio from San Gimignano.

----------


## JEK

We are having something from this menu:


APPETIZERS

Cheese Puffs (Gougères) 8 

Chestnut Soup 12 
with Hedgehog Mushrooms 

Steamed Leek Tartare with Parmesan 14 
Dressing* 

Crab Spring Roll with Ginger Sauce 18 
Onion Carbonara* 12 

Raw Oysters, Half or One Dozen* 18/34 

Smoked Salmon Terrine* 18 

Salmon Tartare with Capers, Eggs 13 
and Lemon

Salami and Proscuitto Plate* 15 

Hand-Cut Beef Tartare* 16 

Beef Carpaccio 16 
with Celery Root Remoulade* 

Japanese Eel Carpaccio 15 

Sauteed Diver Sea Scallops 18 
with Crispy Onions and Shallot Jus 

Green Salad 9 

Frisée Salad with Poached Egg and  
Bacon Lardon 14

Tuna Tartare Nicoise with Mozzarella Eggs* 15


SIDES-8

Macaroni Gratin with Prosciutto 

Haricots Verts 

French Fries 

Brussel Sprouts with Bacon 

Garlic Mashed Potatoes 

Spuddies


ENTREES

Salmon with Lentils and Shallot Dressing* 22 

Tuna Steak with Soy-Ginger Sauce 33 and Mixed Vegetables* 

Rockfish with Potato Risotto 29 

Shrimp Porcupine with Israeli Couscous 25 

Chorizo and Saffron Mussel Sauce 

Skate with Brown Butter 26 

Mussels with Saffron Broth 19 

Mustard Rabbit 35 

Lobster Burger 30 

Levis Burger* 16 
with Cheese $1, Bacon $1

Roasted Chicken 22
with Garlic Mashed Potatoes 

Fried Chicken 23 
with Garlic Mashed Potatoes 

Braised Lamb Shank 27 
with Flageolet Beans and Rosemary 

Ribeye with Garlic-Parsley Sauce 38 
and Spuddies* 

72 Hour Braised Short Rib 35 
with Garlic Mashed Potatoes* 

Flat Iron Steak with Shallot Sauce 24 
and French Fries* 

Beef Bourguignon 28
with Fingerling Potatoes


DESSERTS

Chocolate Mousse 10 

Chocolate Bar 10 

Banana Split 10 

Michels Napoleon 9 

Ice Creams & Sorbets 9 

Apple Tatin 9 

Profiteroles 10 

Molten Chocolate Cake 10 

Cocotte Vacherin 12 

Pot de Crème 9 

Celebration Cake

----------


## Rosemary

I vote for Beef Tartare, Skate and Celebration Cake.  Don't know what that is but I like the name.  We may have to have Andy's shrimp with anchovy sauce and spinach tomorrow.

----------


## MIke R

got a care package from a bunch of Cape Codders who came up skiing today


so


clam chowder and fresh day boat fish and chips...haddock and sweet potato frittes...tonight

tomorrow

spicy lobster fritters and a Thai infused scallop  and lobster stir fry over rice

----------


## GramChop

> We are having something from this menu:
> 
> 
> APPETIZERS
> 
> Cheese Puffs (Gougères) 8 
> 
> Chestnut Soup 12 
> with Hedgehog Mushrooms 
> ...



I've highlighted my order, svp!  ...And, oui, that is deux desserts!  

Merci!

----------


## JEK

Hand-Cut Beef Tartare* 16 


French Fries 



Skate with Brown Butter 26 

Mussels with Saffron Broth 19 


Profiteroles 10

 


Chef was at the next table over!

http://www.michelrichardva.com/

----------


## Rosemary

Happy Anniversary!

----------


## GramChop

Great choices!  Especially the dessert.....  :thumb up:

----------


## amyb

Hope you enjoyed your special meal on your special day. Happy Anniversary to you and Susie.

----------


## Voosh

Happy anniversary! And many, many more. 


Since I love Andy Hall's gizzard salad, tripe and all sorts of other "off the track" vittles - this was a no-brainer on your menu: 


*"*Hand-Cut Beef Tartare* 16

Beef Carpaccio 16
with Celery Root Remoulade*"* 


(L'Entreponte, on SBH, always had a great carpaccio.) 




BTW. I've always liked the "Mansion, Turtle Creek." The folks I had to put up with for dinner from Plano and AA often spoiled it. I always ran as fast as I could to a decent night's sleep at this place they always put us up at - *"*Hotel Intercontinental Dallas Formerly Grand Kempinski*"* or I stayed at my bro-in-law's. 

These days, we just go down there to enjoy family and friends. We like it.

----------


## Rosemary

Dinner tonight was CT River shad - first of the season for us. Every spring, my grandmother used to point out a tree with white flowers that bloomed far earlier than any others.  Shad bloom, she called it.  Just yesterday I learned it has another name - the Serviceberry tree.

----------


## andynap

Shad is definitely in season now- had it at the Oyster House for lunch the other day. Phyllis loves the Roe. I tried boning a whole shad once- ended up with a bunch of mush. I'll leave that to the pros.

----------


## MIke R

not even I can bone a shad and I can bone just about anything that swims....the bones are just too curved...few can do it with any degree of skill....

eating wasabi peas  right now...great snack

----------


## andynap

I am having a bowl of No-Sugar added Butter Pecan Ice Cream with low fat whipped cream. The cats love whipped cream-

----------


## Rosemary

Andy-you were heroic to even try. We have a Shad Museum nearby - can you imagine?

----------


## KevinS

Nems, Pizza, and Strawberry Tiramisu at Harbour's.

----------


## Theresa

> Nems, Pizza, and Strawberry Tiramisu at Harbour's.



No fair, Kevin!   :Wink:  

Similar to a shad museum, here in the "Fishtown" section of Philadelphia we have a Shad Festival each spring.

----------


## amyb

Very nice. My favorite shrimp nems.

----------


## Rosemary

Just caught trout and chard sauteed with garlic.

----------


## Rosemary

Never again.

----------


## andynap

LOL- ??????? Chard and garlic is good. Trout should be broiled

----------


## MIke R

or grilled

----------


## andynap

It sticks- the fish is too delicate-

----------


## Rosemary

A little too just caught.  More ready for back in the stream than the grill/broiler...  I could cry.

----------


## MIke R

> It sticks- the fish is too delicate-




no it doesnt...I catch them and do it all the time..spray the grill grids with high heat PAM...good to go

----------


## MIke R

> A little too just caught.  More ready for back in the stream than the grill/broiler...  I could cry.




I take it you wouldnt appreciate when we catch a small tuna on the boat...cut  a piece of its  loin out right away and consume it, raw, in front of the customers, while the fish is still flapping on the cutting board....we offer some to the customers as well with a nice rice vinegar/honey/soy/garlic/ginger dipping sauce..

----------


## Rosemary

Few things are as delicious as that tuna experience, and we do the same when we are lucky enough to catch one on the boat, minus your nice sauces.  But this poor little trout made it way beyond that moment-didn't expect it in the kitchen. God bless chard.

----------


## MIke R

Chard rocks...the farm down the street grows it by the ton.....we eat it all summer and into the fall

----------


## Rosemary

Would Firefly be a new restaurant?

----------


## MIke R

yes ..she opened tonight so I am wearing her logo as my avatar in all my forum sites in honor..

160  dinners tonight..still waiting for the phone call....LOL

----------


## rivertrash

> Originally Posted by KevinS
> 
> Nems, Pizza, and Strawberry Tiramisu at Harbour's.
> 
> 
> 
> No fair, Kevin!   
> 
> Similar to a shad museum, here in the "Fishtown" section of Philadelphia we have a Shad Festival each spring.



Kevin is not playing nice!

----------


## KevinS

> Originally Posted by Theresa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by KevinS
> ...




No, I'm not.   I gotta break out every now again. I'm almost sorry, but not quite...

----------


## amyb

Can we get an opening night report on Firefly, Mike?A fine gesture of support and use of your daughter's  logo

----------


## MIke R

she never called last night and I didn't want to bother her....I shot her an email this morning..Im guessing she is still sleeping
I'll post as soon as I know

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Andynap
> 
> It sticks- the fish is too delicate-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it doesnt...I catch them and do it all the time..spray the grill grids with high heat PAM...good to go



I always spray- still sticks. I use a fish basket

----------


## MIke R

I have porcelain covered steel grids and absolutely does not stick....different grills I guess cooking at dfferent temps

----------


## andynap

I have stainless and I have a stone that cleans those to a bright finish.

----------


## MIke R

> Can we get an opening night report on Firefly, Mike?A fine gesture of support and use of your daughter's  logo




she emailed me and told me they did 158 dinners....it was harrowing with many "kinks" but the overall comments both verbal and on the comment cards were all positive, especially in regards to the food....she got to bed at 2 AM and was up at 6 to get ready for tonight

I told her..welcome to the food business....thats why I did it,proved to myself I could do it..and got the hell out!!!...LOL

she didnt find it as funny as I...

----------


## amyb

Atta girl!!   Terrific that the food comments were positive. She has chosen such a difficult industry to break into and keep going with a successful outcome. We wish her well.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I hear ya..typically she buys a business, builds it up, and flips it....did that with a child care center and then a home nursing care business...but she swears this one is for keeps

we'll see....either way is fine

----------


## andynap

Lunch at the Oyster House today was Spanish Mackerel with swiss chard, raisins and pearl onions- it was marvelous

----------


## Rosemary

A thing of beauty, as well!

----------


## Rosemary

I am going to make Andy's Spanish Mackerel for dinner tomorrow, except with swordfish.  Does that make sense?  Tonight, lentil soup and salad.

----------


## andynap

Of course it makes sense. Lentil soup is my starter for Easter

----------


## Petri

We're having Eastern aussie brekkie..

 

Australian Black Angus with some green stuff..  And yes, it's for breakfast   :thumb up:

----------


## Voosh

May Firefly live long and prosper! 

Due to logistical issues, we're having Easter dinner tonight with family. Kathy has two lamb dishes going. I don't dare ask details as she's whizzing around the kitchen. My job is to fetch and carry and be on standby for that, inevitable, last minute run to some stores.

----------


## Rosemary

John's picture of tuna filet mignon with fois gras got me thinking about...fois gras.  We have none.  But we will be dining upon chicken livers with morels and I am happy about that.

----------


## andynap

Chicken livers are good and make a good pate. The last time I had chicken livers was in SXM in 1986- for lunch in Grand Case- they gave me a ton. Haven't had them since.

----------


## amyb

Rosemary-that sure sounds good.

I am having a Weight Watcher toffee ice cream bar

----------


## andynap

Not too bad. I am having a No Sugar Added Butter Pecan Ice Cream.

----------


## Voosh

Just had some cow/goose pate with sliced and diced morels and some excellent bread slathered in real butter. Don't tell my doc. YEEEHAW. 


Afterburner was fresh made strawberry ice cream. Yum. 

I gave up on slippin' and sliding a long time ago. I respect folk's food choices, anytime. I just chew on what gets my eye. 

As always. Do what's good for you - ALWAYS! We need the the next trip report from SBH.

----------


## andynap

Today's Lunch

 

I had the Cape May Salts- better than Wellfleets

 

And NE Clam Chowder

 

Long time shuckers

----------


## MIke R

Today's Lunch


I had the Cape May Salts- better than Wellfleets




*bulls**t.....LOL*

----------


## andynap

Honest- not as salty as Wellfleets and full of juice

----------


## MIke R

Mothers Day menu is set......

Breakfast....cinnamon raisin/pecan bread French Toast...vanilla rhum in the batter...fresh strawberries and cream....coffee and Mimosas


Dinner...Lobster Bisque....marinated London Broil on the BBQ grill...stuffed bell peppers (stuffed with rice, beans, ricotta, and fresh mozz )...stuffed eggplants (stuffed with mushroooms,peppers,onions and cous cous )...Caesar Salad

----------


## MIke R

> Honest- not as salty as Wellfleets and full of juice




I like em salty..with just a little sweet...but those sound good too

----------

